# Secuenciador de luces para Casino PIC 16F84



## hk-4395 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alguien podría ayudarme a diseñar un programa para un secuenciador de luces con el Pic 16F84 ideal para casinos?...

Gracias


----------



## capitanp (Jul 10, 2009)

y tambien sirve para bingos?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 10, 2009)

Yo teng esta especie de "secuenciador" que enciende 8 LED's uno detrás de otro, y si recibe corriente en una entrada específica, cambia de sentido.


----------



## betoelectronico (Jul 10, 2009)

yo tengo un programa en asm que tiene varias secuencias y q cambian en velocidad tb.. usando el puerto paralelo.las secuencias se lo cambian  apretando pulsadores.
si quieres despues te lo paso y lo adaptas para programarlo en un pic.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 11, 2009)

En Google hay mucho de lo que vos pedís... que vagancia  buscá antes de hacer un tema jeje.


----------



## ivankira (Dic 26, 2011)

espero y te sirva pues asi comenze a programar pics con el 16f84a.

saludos a todos
ivankiraΩ


----------

